# HILFE!!! meine FOX R80RL vom RADON STAX wurde GESTOHLEN!!!



## tentess (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Radon-Freunde!

Ich brauche eure Hilfe!!

Ich habe mir 2006 ein Radon ZR Litening Stax Edition gekauft und mir wurde letzten Monat die original verbaute FOX R80RL gestohlen!
Den Diebstahl habe ich der Versicherung gemeldet, aber diese weigert sich zu zahlen, weil auf meinem Kaufbeleg von bike-discount die Gabel nicht aufgeführt wird, sondern nur der Name des Radons steht.
Die Versicherung will einen Beweis von mir, dass die Gabel wirklich am Stax verbaut wurde.
Leider habe ich keine Auflistung der verbauten Teile gefunden..
Könnt ihr mir helfen und habt vielleicht noch eine Auflistung oder eine PDF oder Irgendwas womit ich beweisen kann dass die Gabel an dem Rad verbaut wurde...
bike-discount konnte mir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da der Kauf zu lange her ist....

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## 123Luomi (26. Februar 2011)

tentess schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Radon-Freunde!
> 
> Ich brauche eure Hilfe!!
> 
> ...



Quatsch, die können doch eine Bestätigung ausstellen, wie das Rad ausgestattet war ?!
Das müsste doch reichen.
Schick mal eine Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tentess (26. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort,
allerdings hab ich schon bei bike-discount angerufen und die können das Modell nicht mehr aufrufen und mir somit die Gabel auch nicht bestätigen...


----------



## Dede21 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Habe gerade mal gegoogled und folgenden Link gefunden.
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=128

Da stehen die Spezifikationen und die Gabe drin.


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2011)

Hast du denn keine Bilder von dem Rad?


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hast du denn keine Bilder von dem Rad?



...meine Rede!


----------



## kevinphillip (27. Februar 2011)

habe das selbe ... brauchst du bilder .. wer zockt so ne gabel ?????


----------



## Markdierk (28. Februar 2011)

Och, wenn man bedenkt, dass Personen schon für kleinere Beträge kriminell werden kann man doch auch "verstehen" dass eine Gabel geklaut wird, kosten die Dingr doch heutzutage meist vierstellig.


----------

